# It feels like this ...



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

It's said that a picture speaks a thousand words and I believe that's true. But it's a lot easier to find a picture to express my feelings, at times, than it is to try typing a thousand words that very well may not be read in the context with which they were written. So, how about a picture instead? Pictures are, I'd think, somewhat less ambiguous than words. No need to follow any alphabetical order and no need to not duplicate feelings depicted. Let's just share some feelings through our images. Please do label the feeling that you're picture portrays though, just in case! Thanks!

Trepidation


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2021)

Surprise!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

Happy


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2021)

This is how I feel today... after events that occurred yesterday...


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 7, 2021)

I hope things improve and soon!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 7, 2021)

Cry


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2021)

*ANGRY*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 7, 2021)

Yikes!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2021)

Perplexed ..


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2021)

*Groovy

*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 7, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Groovy
> 
> View attachment 177608*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2021)

Calm   &  Relaxed


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2021)

Opinionated


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2021)

Shocked!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Mesmerized


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

I Enjoyed looking at each one of these posts!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 3, 2021)

@Kaila Observing or looking at


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 24, 2021)

Exhiliration!


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is how I feel today... after events that occurred yesterday...


WHY?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2022)

Why?


----------

